# FTP (Download + Upload) icon on desktop?



## CharlieJ (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey guys. I understand that the finder cant read/write to ftp servers. the thing is. i want to have a cool little icon that'll show my files of my server (not local) and remember my password. I currently have to go to dreamweaver and i realy hate it! . help would be much appricated.

Thanks
Charlie

P.S. Im back (Again)


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 21, 2007)

I use CyberDuck. hoever ask a hundred different Mac users and you will get about 60 different applications they prefer.


----------



## elander (Nov 22, 2007)

Url for Cyberduck was wrong, try this:
http://cyberduck.ch/

Personally, I don't like it. I use Transmit (or FireFTP, an add-on to Firefox)...

Unfortunately, Transmit isn't free, sessions and favorites stop working after the 15 day trial, and then you have to pay to get them back. I did.
http://www.panic.com/transmit/


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 23, 2007)

I know im picky but i realy just want a desktop icon  I have it on my ThinkPad


----------



## elander (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh for the love of God! Read the replies and check out the pages we've linked to! Both Cyberduck and Transmit will let you save bookmarks that you can put on your friggin' desktop and drag and drop your files on!


----------

